# Reformed Theological Training in Australia



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello, I was wondering what is the state of Reformed Theological Training in Australia? I know of the Reformed theological college in Victoria (the Reformed Churches of NZ use this). What about Sydney Bible and Missionary College? More College? Others?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 7, 2013)

I know that Moore is where one of my favorite biblical theologians, Graeme Goldsworthy, taught for many years.


----------



## SinnerSavedByChrist (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Stephen, 

There are only a scattering of denominations that are confessional and reformed. _The Presbyterian Church of Australia_ ostensibly claims that it subscribes to the WCF. This is simply not true... rampant denial of 6-day creation, approval of seeker-sensitive/emergent church stuff, total absence of psalm-singing, unregulated worship, doctrines of grace are not expounded, ministers take exceptions to all areas of the confession... Thus all your Presbyterian (Pressie) theological colleges would not be as "reformed" as you would like. One such example would be Queensland Theological College.
*
Moore College* is 4-point in their soteriology, Anglican in it's roots and generally evangelical. They take exception to Limited Atonement, citing that Christ's obedience was for all of Adam's race as the new federal head. See the book by Broughton Knox  "The Everlasting God". Broughton Knox pretty much *stamped* his legacy all over the Australian Anglican church scene by defending the infallibility and all-sufficiency of the Holy Scriptures. Thus Sydney Anglican / Australian Fellowship of Evangelical Students (AFES/InterVarsity Fellowship) were preserved from much liberal influence. That said, I think they are "supposed" to subscribe to the 39articles, though this varies considerably across churches. The puritans are hardly read in these circles, and covenantal theology is non-existent. There is much confusion about OT interpretation at times.

My campus staff worker (AFES) trained at *Sydney Missionary Bible College*... from our many conversations, they seemed to be a run-of-the-mill protestant training facility. No emphasis on the WCF or 3forms, or on puritan teachings. 

The presbyterian Church of Eastern Australia is the most reformed church I have attended. Fully confessional, psalm-singing, catechising etc. They train their ministers either in Scotland, or just import ministers from the various Reformed churches in the USA. 

The Presbyterian Reformed Church (PRC) are another reformed denomination, not EP, nor Pro-psalms, but confessional otherwise. I have visited their Everton Park congregation, and they are sober God-fearing men and women. Their ministers are trained at John Knox Theological college 

If I was to start theological training, _Reformed Theological College in Geelong_, or _John Knox theological college_ would be my first choice. Otherwise I might have to relocate to Michigan to attend Beeke's PRT!


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 7, 2013)

There's Trinity in perth where marty foord (aka johnowen007) teaches.
Trinity Theological College Perth | Welcome


----------



## catechumen (Aug 8, 2013)

I understand Michael’s frustration about some of things seen going on in the Presbyterian Church of Australia, but the picture is not exactly the same everywhere. 
Australia is a big country, and our church structure is unusual in that the church in each state still has its own General Assembly, inherited from the days when we were separate colonies, as well as a federal General Assembly from 1901 onwards. As a result, each state church has something of its own character. While we have all suffered from the liberalism that dominated our church in the earlier part of the twentieth century, there has been some reformed renewal over the past generation for which we are thankful.

I come from Victoria, the most civilised part of Australia (ducks for cover before the Queenslanders come after me!) and our own church is somewhat more conservative, though there are still many areas for reform. Our own seminary, the Presbyterian Theological College of Melbourne, is more confessional, having had vital influence from several Free Church professors, notably Allan Harman and Douglas Milne. The current Principal, Peter Hastie, is a resolute defender of the Reformed doctrine of justification against challenges from the new perspective. I also attended two years ago an excellent short course on the history of covenant theology by Jared Hood, another of their lecturers. He traced the development of classic federal covenant theology from its medieval roots through to the present day, giving a firm defence of the Westminster’s own chapter on covenant. I know that the Presbyterian Church of Eastern Australia that Michael mentioned has been happy to send its own students to our college also. The college has enjoyed short courses from visiting lecturers like Guy Waters, Douglas Kelly, Carl Trueman and Ligon Duncan. 

There are many causes for sorrow in the church of Christ in Australia, but we should also be thankful for the blessings God gives us in spite of our sinfulness.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments. The Reformed Churches of NZ do struggle to network with a confessionally consistent church in Australia. it seems that there is no confessionally consistent church that is Australia wide - just pockets in various states. This seems to be reflected in theological education too.

The reason i asked about the Sydney Bible and Missionary College is because some Baptist Union churches in NZ (who have come to a strong Calvinistic position) have started using this college to train future pastors.


----------



## edblackwood (Aug 9, 2013)

Don't forget the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Australia. rpca.org.au Though small - 3 congregations in/near Melbourne - we are confessionally reformed; exclusive psalm singers (a-capella) and are also a sponsoring denomination for Reformed Theological College in Geelong. One of our ministers is from Australia, one from the RPC Ireland, and the third (me) from the RPC North America. 

Though we have theological differences I have found good and godly reformed men in the Presbyterian Church of Eastern Australia, Presbyterian Church of Victoria, and Christian Reformed Churches of Australia.


----------



## SinnerSavedByChrist (Aug 10, 2013)

catechumen said:


> I understand Michael’s frustration about some of things seen going on in the Presbyterian Church of Australia, but the picture is not exactly the same everywhere.
> Australia is a big country, and our church structure is unusual in that the church in each state still has its own General Assembly, inherited from the days when we were separate colonies, as well as a federal General Assembly from 1901 onwards. As a result, each state church has something of its own character. While we have all suffered from the liberalism that dominated our church in the earlier part of the twentieth century, there has been some reformed renewal over the past generation for which we are thankful.
> 
> I come from Victoria, the most civilised part of Australia (ducks for cover before the Queenslanders come after me!) and our own church is somewhat more conservative, though there are still many areas for reform. Our own seminary, the Presbyterian Theological College of Melbourne, is more confessional, having had vital influence from several Free Church professors, notably Allan Harman and Douglas Milne. The current Principal, Peter Hastie, is a resolute defender of the Reformed doctrine of justification against challenges from the new perspective. I also attended two years ago an excellent short course on the history of covenant theology by Jared Hood, another of their lecturers. He traced the development of classic federal covenant theology from its medieval roots through to the present day, giving a firm defence of the Westminster’s own chapter on covenant. I know that the Presbyterian Church of Eastern Australia that Michael mentioned has been happy to send its own students to our college also. The college has enjoyed short courses from visiting lecturers like Guy Waters, Douglas Kelly, Carl Trueman and Ligon Duncan.
> ...


Thank you Ben for your input. Mine is a one-sided view of the church scene in South East Queensland  And yes I didn't give the faithful PresbyterianChurchofAustralia ministers any commendation. There are indeed many ministers within the PCAustralia who read the Baxters, Sibbes etc, and teach the WCF.


----------

